# Street Car Scotland @ Knockhill - 30.09.12



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

I hope this is the correct section. 

Just wondering if anyone is going to KNockhill this weekend to Street Car Scotland and the drifting?

I have a club stand there so if anyone is going thought you could come say hi.

So whos going?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

http://motorsport-events.knockhill.com/streetcar-scotland-with-british-drifting-championships.php


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

robtech said:


> http://motorsport-events.knockhill.com/streetcar-scotland-with-british-drifting-championships.php


?? Whats the link posted for? lol

The post was to see if anyone was attending or if you attended as a club?


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

So people can read the event info,and book tickets??


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

waxy said:


> So people can read the event info,and book tickets??


+1 I found the link helpful................not going though


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Big Wilso said:


> ?? Whats the link posted for? lol
> 
> Seriously mate read the rule's before opening your gob!...
> 
> Could be your hot dog stand for all we know and i for one ain't braving the knockhill weather for a shi*ty hot dog:lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

k9vnd said:


> Big Wilso said:
> 
> 
> > ?? Whats the link posted for? lol
> ...


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Big Wilso said:


> k9vnd said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is said club stand clearly means it not a "hot dog stand" and the question was is anyone going?
> ...


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

QUOTE-Aw dont get me wrong some of the wet sands they do. woow

However

Most seam to be tripped up Bell-ends


So this ain't just aimed at me?obviously!... was on to you before you even started.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like his account has been deleted :lol:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Looks like his account has been deleted :lol:


Mabey mine should be too, but clocked before, hence why i personaly had no interest in the guys BS.

Sorry,but can't let him talk about the family like that:lol:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

just seen this.lol that person has issues,maybe it was his time of the month.lol what a muppet


----------

